# Forgot the lemon juice!!



## Myriamc

I canned 8 pints of salsa today and just realized I forgot to add the lemon juice  the recipe only called for 1/4-1/2 tap lemon juice per jar, I cooked the salsa for 10-15 minutes before putting it in the canner for 15 minutes with the the lid on and then I left the cans in there till it cooled down. Do I have to toss them?? Or can they be eaten in the next couple days?


----------



## Dawgluver

I think your jars should be fine, even without the lemon juice.  Sounds like you used a pressure canner?


----------



## GotGarlic

I think so, too. That is a miniscule amount of juice. I can't see how it would make much difference in the pH. Is there vinegar in your recipe?

Welcome to Discuss Cooking


----------



## Myriamc

No viniger was called for, the recipe was from my pressure canner/water bath canner. I was confused with how it called it using the water bath feature, but the water was boiling rapidly and I had the lid tightly on. And thanks! Go figure with my teething 8 month old screaming hid head off, I would forget the lemon juice sitting in front of me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Ack!  You did all this with a baby?  I am truly impressed!

It sounds like the canning is just fine.  If it makes you feel better, store the jars in the fridge.  No need to eat them all in the next few days, they should last for months if not more.


----------



## ShellyCooks

I agree -- your salsa should be fine.  I like the suggestion to store it in the refrigerator or maybe you could freeze it.


----------



## Beelost

I've never believed in a great power of a lemon juice in little proportions. Think it's rather for the soul peace


----------



## ShellyCooks

I assume you made tomato salsa versus green chili salsa, etc.  The tomatoes are acidic enough to preserve the salsa.  I don't think the lemon juice would have made any difference.  I have a friend who makes 50-60 quarts of tomato (pasta) sauce every year and uses a pressure cooker.  He never uses lemon juice.  He stores the jars in a kitchen cupboard and has never had a problem.  I think you'll be fine.


----------

